# Seemed like the best place for this question



## Chad Coffelt (Mar 4, 2020)

Dose anyone know if there is a plan for a 2018 extendex?


----------



## classicT (Mar 4, 2020)

Not familiar, what is an "Extendex"?


----------



## cda (Mar 4, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> Not familiar, what is an "Extendex"?




One of them there things:::



https://shop.iccsafe.org/extendex-extended-index-to-the-2009-ibcr-1.html


----------



## cda (Mar 4, 2020)

Maybe the gave up on it??

https://shop.iccsafe.org/catalogsearch/result/index/?cat=&q=extendex&product_list_limit=18


----------



## Chad Coffelt (Mar 4, 2020)

cda said:


> Maybe the gave up on it??
> 
> https://shop.iccsafe.org/catalogsearch/result/index/?cat=&q=extendex&product_list_limit=18




that would suck it was a great resource for finding those strange things that come up


----------



## cda (Mar 4, 2020)

Chad Coffelt said:


> that would suck it was a great resource for finding those strange things that come up




Send a message to JP

He should know or be able to find out


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/happy-holidays-to-all-my-fellow-code-geeks.27732/

I have not used the search software, not sure if that is the replacement??


----------

